# Can't get onto boards



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know why, but I am having a terrible time getting onto these boards. I am on my iPad Air 2, but I can't 
get on from my computer either. Any ideas.
Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I don't know why, but I am having a terrible time getting onto these boards. I am on my iPad Air 2, but I can't
> get on from my computer either. Any ideas.
> Thanks.


Hey, Amy--

Sorry you are having problems!

Can you explain the exact problem you are having? Timeouts? Can't log in?

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I click on the app or icon and the blue line goes part way and then stops. It was fine for awhile 
and now it is happening again. It is very frustrating. 😁


----------

